# Anyone have treatment at Reprofit lately?



## julianne (Sep 10, 2006)

Hello all, I need some advice.  I'm looking to donate my frosties to a lovely lesbian couple based in the U.S.  Unfortunately for this process the frosties are at Reprofit in the Czech Republic, and their laws apparently state that no single or lesbian women are to be treated in that country.  Now 3 years ago I was completely unaware of that law and went as an openly single woman using imported donor sperm, I had no problem being treated and most of my cycle group were single women doing the same.  I was just wondering how many LGBT people are still going to Reprofit and if the rules are just as lax there as they were when I cycled or if it's a no-go for same sex couples now.  Any advice would be very welcome, I would hate for them to travel all that way and then be refused the transfer.  Thanks in advance


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Julianne,
I have not had treatement at Reprofit but could the frosties be transferred to a clinic in this country or to the US and then the laws of the UK (or USA) may apply? May be worth asking Natalie Gamble, specialist fertility lawyer, she has a thread under the LGBT forum,
Best of luck, donating your frosties is a marvellous thing x


----------

